# My First Fatty



## chopper (Apr 3, 2009)

OK. So I thought I would just dive head first into this whole "Smoking Lifestyle". After only having run a few batches through my Char Broil, I thought I would give a Fatty a try.

My daughter and I put this little number together tonite, and will be smoking it over the weekend.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking good.  Be sure to post "after" pics.


----------



## alx (Apr 3, 2009)

Olives and mushrooms -goood.Make sure it gets in the fattie throwdown which ends apr30-if you didnt know.


----------



## ncdodave (Apr 3, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm drool drool


----------



## azrocker (Apr 3, 2009)

Still thinking but man I think you have it


----------



## fire it up (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice looking assortment of ingredients.
It's great you have your daughter helping with part of the smoking process.
Nice looking fattie so far, what were the unlabeled  ingredients you used?


----------



## erain (Apr 3, 2009)

looks like a fatty i would like especially with the olives!!!! nice pics and good to see your daughter helpin you out, i bet she will love helpin you put the smoke to it as well!!! show us the finish and thks for sharing!!!


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks good Chopper! Your daughter is really going to be involved come time to eat that thing! I'm sure it will be the first of many. Don't forget to get us some photos of the finale.


----------



## chopper (Apr 3, 2009)

The top is a moose / pork sausage I smoked last weekend.

The bottom is a chub of pepperoni I sliced, then vacuum sealed.


----------



## chopper (Apr 3, 2009)

How does one enter into this magical sounding "Throwdown"?


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 3, 2009)

Great looking fattie!  You enter the throwdown by going to the first post in the fatties forum room.  It' labeled "Springtime Fatty Throwdown" here's the direct link
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74978


----------



## chopper (Apr 4, 2009)

Starting temp was -5C (20F)




I turned my fire grate 90 degrees. Now I get lots of air to the coals, and my fire is a little closer to the smoke chamber. Hopefully this sorts out my lack of heat issue.


Partway through. I put a couple of containers with apple juice and water beside the firebox opening.


How happy is this guy???


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 4, 2009)

Lookin good.  Be sure to update us with the final picts.


----------



## smokin' dick (Apr 4, 2009)

Too cold for me, but as I look at that pic of you and your dog, I notice that I have on the same pair of shoes!! Different dog and cooker, but damn, same shoes Bro!!


----------



## chopper (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## vtanker (Apr 4, 2009)

Man that thing looks to good to eat! Sweet job!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 5, 2009)

That's a fine looking fatty Chopper.  Congrats on your first fatty!  What did your daughter think?  My kids won't touch em.  But they're afraid of trying new things.  Thought maybe if they helped they'd like it.


----------



## chopper (Apr 5, 2009)

Surprisingly enough, my daughter loved it! She is really picky, so I was surprised she enjoyed it! She told me it tasted just like pizza...I've eaten quite a few pizzas in my day (you can tell by my pic) and it didn't taste nuthing like any pizza I have ever ate  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





She normally helps with all my meat processing too. I butcher all my own deer / moose / elk, and she is right in there when it comes time. And I can't keep her away from my grinder!


----------



## chopper (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that makes us related somehow...you up to lending a long lost Canadian Cousin some $$ Brother???


----------

